# Tủ 2 cánh, tủ treo đồ nghề 2 cánh 4 ngăn NP-2C4N có giá treo



## tudonghenpro (19/1/22)

*Tủ đồ nghề 2 cánh 4 ngăn NP- 2C4N* có giá treo là kiểu tủ 2 cánh cửa mở bên trong các các ngăn chứa đựng đồ nghề, kết hợp bảng giá treo. Đây là dạng tủ đựng đồ nghề hay còn gọi tủ treo dụng cụ đang rất được ưa chuộng trong nhà máy, xí nghiệp hoặc ga-ra sửa chữa ô tô, bởi nó được thiết kế tạo thuận tiện cho quá trình thao tác và sử dụng. 

Hình ảnh thực tế mẫu tủ dụng cụ 2 cánh 4 ngăn hệ thống giá treo 2 bên cánh tủ và lưng tủ





Thông số kỹ thuật:

Kích thước: 1200x520x1800mm
Chất liệu: Sắt sơn tĩnh điện
Độ dày: 1.2 ly, 1.5 ly
Tủ có 3 khay di dộng
Hệ thống bảng treo( kèm móc treo)
*Tủ đồ nghề 2 cánh 4 ngăn NP- 2C4N* tại *NPRO* được cấu tạo chắc chắn, khả năng chịu lực chịu tải lớn và độ bền cao. Vỏ tủ sơn tĩnh điện cao cấp( màu tùy chọn) giúp lên màu đẹp, bóng và bền màu.

Tủ đồ nghề 2 cánh 4 ngăn NP- 2C4N với thiết kế gồm 4 ngăn rộng để đựng thiết bị có kích thước lớn như máy khoan, máy mài, máy cưa,... Đặc biệt, khoảng cách giữa các ngăn tủ có thể điều chỉnh theo mong muốn người dùng.

Ngoài ra, tủ đồ nghề 2 cánh 4 ngăn NP - 2C4N còn được thiết kế hệ thống bảng treo dụng cụ như: cờ lê, ốc vít, kìm,.. rất tiện ích. Tủ phù hợp cho công việc tháo lắp, sửa chữa.

Hình ảnh mẫu tủ đồ nghề 4 ngăn 2 cánh hệ thống giá treo chỉ ở 2 bên cánh tủ






Sở hữu tủ treo đồ nghề 2 cánh 4 ngăn sẽ mang đến rất nhiều tiện ích cho người dùng đặc biệt đối với đội bảo trì trong các nhà máy, xí nghiệp. Thông thường, những người thợ sẽ phải mất khá nhiều thời gian để tìm kiếm được các dụng cụ đúng với yêu cầu. Thế nhưng, với dạng tủ 2 cánh này chỉ cần một thao tác mở cửa đơn giản, là toàn bộ dụng cụ được bày ra để người thợ lựa chọn.

> Xem thêm: Tủ treo dụng cụ cơ khí 2 cánh






*NPRO.VN* địa chỉ uy tín chuyên* CUNG CẤP & NHẬN GIA CÔNG* các loại *xe đẩy dụng cụ, xe đẩy 3 ngăn, tủ đựng đồ nghề, tủ treo dụng cụ *với giá thấp nhất, đi kèm với cam kết về chất lượng và phân phối với nhiều hình thức khác nhau:

 - Dạng xe đẩy, kệ đựng dụng cụ có bánh xe

- Dạng tủ kéo nhiều ngăn, có khóa

- Dạng tủ mở 2 cánh

- Dạng tủ đồ nghề kết hợp ngăn kéo và mở cánh

Đến với NPRO để sở hữu xe đẩy, tủ đựng đồ nghề chất lượng giá rẻ






Một số mẫu xe đẩy dụng cụ 3 ngăn tại NPRO.VN






Liên hệ ngay chúng tôi để mua hoặc đặt gia công tủ dụng cụ đồ nghề theo yêu cầu

Tel/ Zalo: 0937.590.252 - 0961.045.770

Website: www.npro.vn

Email: namnpro@gmail.com

Đ/C: 2 cơ sở sản xuất tại Hà Nội - TP.HCM

Tủ đồ nghề tại NPRO được thiết kế được dựa theo yêu cầu khách hàng.


----------

